# Anxiety/depression in 4 year old golden



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Did they do bloodwork?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bloodwork of some kind is called for I'd think. I don't know enough about neuological problems to venture anything. Can Lyme disease or other physical abnomalities cause behavior like this??


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

she stated that he had a COMPLETE BOODWORK done...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is so sad. Hopefully a new vet will give you a new opinion. Sorry I am not help, but I did want to say welcome to the forum.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You said they did bloodwork, but did they send the blood out to a lab and run a thyroid panel? Changes in behaviour always make me think thyroid deficiency. If they haven't done the thyroid test, have them run it. The next step might be to have an ultrasound or MRI done to see if there are any internal growths. Xrays might pick up something too.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Would you consider removing the doodle from the house temporarily just to see if Spencer returns to normal behavior?
Wagondog


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

you know it does sounds a lot like thyroid. Rainy years ago was acting the same way exactly...we did bloodwork and found nothing. A week later our vet called and wanted to do the thyroid workup...that was it. A pill everyday and she was soon as good as new!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> she stated that he had a COMPLETE BOODWORK done...


Can you believe I work in a library! 

so they did a complete thyroid panel...they don't always do a complete thyroid panel.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was thinking thyroid panel should be done. Sometimes they are not done when the bloodwork is done. 
I hope they can find out what is wrong.


----------



## Spencer's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

They did a thyroid panel, he is on soloxine for hypothyroidism. I have been feeding him Wellness, but recently switched to Evo. I'm not sure if they sent the bloodwork out. I had the results the following day. I am going to call vet for a copy of everything they did. It was called a Total Body Function blood test. 

Our other dog has been going to our neighbor's house to play with their dogs. He can be overwhelming at times - must be the poodle part of him. A holistic vet is coming to our house this coming week to check things out.

Thank you all so much for replying. I really am quite frustrated.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

IMO he sounds like he is in PAIN


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My thoughts were first, thyroid, and second, Lyme. And, as Kimm noted, a complete panel. Masticatory Myositis is, I believe, an autoimmune disease based on discussions on other lists-Tick and Breed Specific

Masticatory Myositis

and the two things that spring to mind when I hear MM are those two.

Make sure he was checked fully for both. Use the Snap4 test if you can for TBD, as it will detect a number of TBD's. And, again, a complete thyroid panel. All too often complete bloodwork means a CBC, which does NOT include thyroid.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

I was also thinking lyme. My mother's dog has lyme disease and the only symptoms she displayed were the ones you are describing.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The thyroid medication should help him, then. It make take a while to see the results. I am never sure which comes first-does the low thyroid cause the disease, or does the disease cause the low thyroid? If you haven't consulted with Dr. Jean Dodd (THE expert on thyroid), you may want to.

Lyme or another TBD could be a complicating factor and you may just want to rule them out.

I don't think the dog food would be at fault. I have never fed Wellness but I feed a combo of Canidae and EVO to my dogs with no issues.

My boy does have Lyme however, and one of the things that led to his being tested was that he stopped being social with the other dogs, and when outside would go into his dog house to avoid them. Inside, he would just curl up in a dog bed. I knew that was not normal and took him right away to be checked out and he tested positive for Lyme Disease.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no idea if this relates to thyroid issues or not. I can share this, both of my sisters and myself have not been able to lift ourselves out of the tub when our thyroid levels have been off. Bones ache, mood swings can be intolerable for those living with us. 

Too much medication is a problem, too! I went 15 years before needing a change in dosage, but lately I've been switching between two different dosages. I've been on meds for 19 years now. I hope you can get to the bottom of this. There is a great site out there that explains the thyroid test results. Now were is that? 

I hope this is something simple, so it can be resolved.

I'm sorry I'm relating this to humans, but sometimes it's helpful to know how humans feel dealing with these issues because dogs can't talk. I wonder if they feel the same way we do?


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

hope everything works out for Spencer.
great advice above from Linda, Tahnee Golden Retrievers. 
please keep us posted


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Can you believe I work in a library!
> 
> so they did a complete thyroid panel...they don't always do a complete thyroid panel.


 
yes, i know that, but your original question was "did they do bloodwork?" 

wasnt it???


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> yes, i know that, but your original question was "did they do bloodwork?"
> 
> wasnt it???


Yes, you are correct. That was my point in mentioning the library. I didn't read. However, I should have said, did they do a complete thyroid panel. They sometimes do partial thyroid panels. I know this only due to personal experience. My son had hyper, I have hypo, and family dogs have had the same and a diagnosis was missed even though tested.

I'm getting old...


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Yes, you are correct. That was my point in mentioning the library. I didn't read. However, I should have said, did they do a complete thyroid panel. They sometimes do partial thyroid panels. I know this only due to personal experience. My son had hyper, I have hypo, and family dogs have had the same and a diagnosis was missed even though tested.
> 
> I'm getting old...


 
alright, well my statement was not meant to be rude, i just wanted to clear that up. because the first two posts suggested bloodwork...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> alright, well my statement was not meant to be rude, i just wanted to clear that up. because the first two posts suggested bloodwork...


You are correct. When I'm wrong I am the first one to admit it. I shouldn't have tried to make a joke about my failing to read the post carefully. Sometimes, humor is what gets me through the day...


----------



## Spencer's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

*Spencer's Mom*

I'm sure he was tested for Lyme but I will check the blood tests. Both he and our goldendoodle, Guinness, had erlichiosis last year. We live and walk every day in the woods in CT and even though I hate the idea of using Frontline Plus, I do use during heavy tick periods.

I have a holistic vet coming this week to the house (sorry if I'm repeating myself). He believes in a raw diet (I'm on the fence).

I've never had a dog with emotional issues, other than anxiety over thunderstorms, so I'm up for anything.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I still say this dog is in physical pain... somewhere, somehow...


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

I really think there may be pain going on too, not just a psychological thing. Please let us know any vet updates!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Spencer's Mom said:


> I'm sure he was tested for Lyme but I will check the blood tests. Both he and our goldendoodle, Guinness, had erlichiosis last year. We live and walk every day in the woods in CT and even though I hate the idea of using Frontline Plus, I do use during heavy tick periods.
> 
> I have a holistic vet coming this week to the house (sorry if I'm repeating myself). He believes in a raw diet (I'm on the fence).
> 
> I've never had a dog with emotional issues, other than anxiety over thunderstorms, so I'm up for anything.


Can you share the name of your holistic Vet? I'm in CT too and get asked if I know of one many times.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes...do test for Lyme and the other TBD with the Snap 4Dx test. Depression can be a symptom, and routine bloodwork will NOT pick it up.

(As all have said.....same goes for thyroid). Dr. Jean Dodds is the expert in thyroid problems in dogs. And you can even call and speak with her if you wish.

DODDS-BIZARRE-BEHAV-THYROID

Here's the info on Dr Dodds:

DODDS-RESUME


----------

